# $177 1200 watt chargers



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Technologic said:


> I've just ordered the:
> http://www.bmsbattery.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_18&products_id=38
> 
> I was going to do the 1500watt one, but for the additional $60 I didn't think it was worth it (most houses can't supply over 1400w out of a 110v outlet).
> ...


errr, do you in the US have 110v output??? , i always wondered why chargers were 110v, do 240/230V chargers exist??


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> errr, do you in the US have 110v output??? , i always wondered why chargers were 110v, do 240/230V chargers exist??


Yes they do... 240v is usually either 10a or 20a (depending... apartments are usually 10a).


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Technologic said:


> Yes they do... 240v is usually either 10a or 20a (depending... apartments are usually 10a).


we will have 20a then. thanks.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Technologic,
Did your receive your charger yet? What was the delivery time and what did they charge for delivery? Can you let us know your impressions. Also, they have increased the price of the charger.

I am planning on using 24 LiFeP04 Thundersky cells 60Ah and am thinking of this: http://www.bmsbattery.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_18&products_id=37

My decision to purchase will depend on your experience dealing with them. I asked a few questions but so far either answered my questions with another unrelated question or no response at all.

Did your charger work for you? Were your satisfied with buying from them?


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

calvin2 said:


> Technologic,
> Did your receive your charger yet? What was the delivery time and what did they charge for delivery? Can you let us know your impressions. Also, they have increased the price of the charger.


Subscribing... I am curious as well!


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

calvin2 said:


> Technologic,
> Did your receive your charger yet? What was the delivery time and what did they charge for delivery? Can you let us know your impressions. Also, they have increased the price of the charger.
> 
> I am planning on using 24 LiFeP04 Thundersky cells 60Ah and am thinking of this: http://www.bmsbattery.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_18&products_id=37
> ...


I received it about 2 months ago, and forgot to update sorry.

I haven't had time to actually test it, but at the very least the charger is outputting the 108v I requested (Do not have my pack yet).

So far so good though... I'd say go for it.  Satisfied all around (took about 2 weeks), but communication was poor. Delivery on the website stated $5 and wound up being $25 in reality (I think the $5 was just a placeholder). 

Good luck... any other questions let me know.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Technologic said:


> I received it about 2 months ago, and forgot to update sorry.
> 
> I haven't had time to actually test it, but at the very least the charger is outputting the 108v I requested (Do not have my pack yet).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update.
1. Do you think this is rugged enough to be installed as an on-board charger on a vehicle? I tried asking them this question and so far no answers.
2. Is the fan noisy or quiet?
3. The voltage is a range requested by you and adjusted by them? I guess the question is: Voltage is not user ajustable?


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

calvin2 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 1. Do you think this is rugged enough to be installed as an on-board charger on a vehicle? I tried asking them this question and so far no answers.
> 2. Is the fan noisy or quiet?
> 3. The voltage is a range requested by you and adjusted by them? I guess the question is: Voltage is not user ajustable?


1. It seems rugged, the case is similar to many DC supplies
2. I'd say it's about your average computer fan... something like 60 decibels ... probably in the 40s mounted
3. I believe it's requested by you and adjusted by them. Mine does not appear adjustable at all.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Technologic said:


> 1. It seems rugged, the case is similar to many DC supplies
> 2. I'd say it's about your average computer fan... something like 60 decibels ... probably in the 40s mounted
> 3. I believe it's requested by you and adjusted by them. Mine does not appear adjustable at all.


Hi Technologic,
Did you receive your TS pack yet? If so, can you update us with your experience with this charger. The price have gone up slightly but still reasonable. If the build quality is good and you have good experience, I will be strongly leaning towards purchasing it.

Was your shipping around $50?

Also, from your voltage setting, it sounds like you are working with 24S TS cells, what BMS are you using?


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

Tech has been dormant since late july. Ive been looking forward to some of his threads (TS battery testing + a few others), but there is no sign of him.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sutitan said:


> Tech has been dormant since late july. Ive been looking forward to some of his threads (TS battery testing + a few others), but there is no sign of him.


Ok. Thanks for the update. Too bad he is not around.


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been using the 900 watt bmsbattery charger on 72v 100ah thundersky batteries for the past 6 weeks without problems. It charges to a peak of 87.6 volts (3.65 v per cell). I'm also using voltblochers. peak charge current is 10 amps. it makes the math easy. from 80% dod, it takes 8 hours to charge. for $140, it's a deal that can't be beat!


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

jondoh said:


> I've been using the 900 watt bmsbattery charger on 72v 100ah thundersky batteries for the past 6 weeks without problems. It charges to a peak of 87.6 volts (3.65 v per cell). I'm also using voltblochers. peak charge current is 10 amps. it makes the math easy. from 80% dod, it takes 8 hours to charge. for $140, it's a deal that can't be beat!


Thanks for your feedback.
1. How long did it take to ship it from China, and how much did they charge?
2. Is the fan loud or quiet during charging?
3. I noticed they have two units EP-B1 and EP-B2 both listed as 900w units but the EP-B1 is $139 and the EP-B2 is $119. I wonder what is the difference between the units besides the price.
4. I assume you specify the peak volt and amp. and they program the unit before shipping to you. Did you also have to tell them its for LiFePO4 battery or Lead.


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

It takes about 3 weeks. The reason is it takes a few day for the factory to set the charge profile since same hardware is used for both lifepo and sla.

Don't know difference betwen models.

I need to dig up shipping charge.

Fan noise is not abnoxious but you can hear it from a distance of 30 feet or so.


----------

